# BIP thAt i need to keep from the BIN



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So many a first here - trying to do a hollow form
Using some new chisels
Turning some burl
Want to add feature carving
Started yesterday


So time to set up









As you can see it is raining. I have no workshop ATM so set up o. I level decking on corner of veranda that is on temporary supports while being re stumped










The burl is red gum and wrapped around a small branch










It is a little large for the mini










I decided to plane a flat spot to turn between centres










And had to do the same at the other end too









And mount it. The banjo had to be placed at one end as the burl was fouling on it. So a matter of working my way across. 










Surprise surprise it is kinda balanced - so far so good.


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

RIGHT ON !!!! GO DAVE:thumbsup:


----------



## khowald (Nov 8, 2012)

NICE! Be safe turning that thing. ken


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. Here's an updated pic. A couple more to come later tonoght









Starting to take Shape and lose balance


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey!!!! looks like Mr potato head!!!!! Laughing!!!!! 
Bet that's gonna look pretty inside.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

So here's an update. And you can see why it went out of balance. One side has not even been touched.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Very interesting pictures. It is not easy to look at the rough burl and determine where the centre of gravity may be located.

I am surprised that as material is removed from the one side it goes out of balance. Perhaps voids.

Looking forward to the updates. :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yes voids, it was beautifully balanced before I stuck the chisel into it. The last pics you can see pic one the entire side showing is basically a void whereas I'm making contact on the half shown in pic 2 of the last pictures.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks like you're rising to the challenge :thumbsup:

When the lathe starts jumping around, you might consider bolting it to that bench, and laying a shelf across the legs so you can weight the whole thing down with bags of sand or gravel or a few cinder blocks. (Won't stop it moving completely, but it can slow it down :laughing


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Should be really interesting :thumbsup:.

But a ? What is a BIP, I assume BIN is the trash.

Even went to Woodworking Australia's turning forum and narry a match for BIP with a search. :no:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Should be really interesting :thumbsup:.
> 
> But a ? What is a BIP, I assume BIN is the trash.
> 
> Even went to Woodworking Australia's turning forum and narry a match for BIP with a search. :no:


I think DaveTTC meant "Build In Progress".

BIN would be short for rubbish bin, for the US, garbage can. :icon_smile:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looking good so far just be careful :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought in meant burl in progress lol


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> I thought in meant burl in progress lol


You could be right. :icon_smile:


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> I think DaveTTC meant "Build In Progress".


Makes sense now. I guess I am slow on somethings. 'Bout like a WIP.

I saw a posting of a BAB (burl) and assumed it was a Bad A** Burl.:no:
Still don't know what YCB is...other than suggested Yellow Corn Bread.:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Learn something every day..


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That makes me nervous looking at that. Be careful friend. Cool burl.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bond3737 said:


> I thought in meant burl in progress lol


And the winner is ......


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Looks like you're rising to the challenge :thumbsup:
> 
> When the lathe starts jumping around, you might consider bolting it to that bench, and laying a shelf across the legs so you can weight the whole thing down with bags of sand or gravel or a few cinder blocks. (Won't stop it moving completely, but it can slow it down :laughing


That would help a whole lot and when I have permanent digs I shall be doing that . 
I only took it to 3rd speed of the 5 pulley positions and it was relatively stable through out.

Eventually it did come flying out. Chisel still firmly gripped in right hand I managed to catch the burl left handed as it nestled in my chest. Maybe nestled is a bit of a soft word - I can say it more jumped out than flew out. 









This was how it was upon release. 

Anyone like to see a now ???


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Anyone like to see a now ???


Wow, glad no injuries. 

Yes, we would all like to see it now, even if you have taken an ax to it for some kind of revenge. :laughing:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Good grief - I just noticed that you were turning that between centers, no wonder it didn't stay put.

Of course, depending on how crumbly the ends are you might not be able to hold it securely in a chuck (or even screwed to a faceplate).


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Wow, glad no injuries.
> 
> Yes, we would all like to see it now, even if you have taken an ax to it for some kind of revenge. :laughing:


Well I have had a change of direction. It's 7:30 am here and a cool morning. I'm just sitting in bed catching up on my forums and reading the latest wood turning magazine. 

As for my Burl In Progress - this is it now









I have wet it with water to bring up the colour. Right right now it sits on the kitchen bench a little lighter in colour. When finished it will be darker. 

When I get up the plan is to take to it with - no not quite an axe. A parting tool. I e decided to split it in two and make 2 bowls. The hollow form shape is not what I was after so that will have to be the next project


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

There was a process I used to mark it out































Ok so I'll try and explain this as well as possible. 

I marked 3 reference points as you can see in the pictures above. I was unsure how to use the indexing on the lathe and transfer accurate marks to the work piece. Then I thought compass. As you can see in the pic I just scribed a mark from my banjo to the piece. 

After playing around with different curves I settled on one I liked, scribing an arc from one end reference point to the centre. Then I scribed one in the opposite direction to the other end. 

The scribe point was not on any of the reference lines but I did mark each one first time round. 

Where the arc lined up with the centre point and the other end I then used the indexing points to mark the centre and the other end. This time I drilled a small hole in my tool rest as a pivot point for my compass. As it is adjustable (compass and tool rest) it is easy to adjust to the intersection point and the. Just step off all the other points in the centre and at the other end. 

Marking the curve. I got a plastic milk bottle and cut a strip as a template. Lining up the ends and putting a mark on the plastic at the I terse toon points I used the compass to draw the curve and cut it out. I now had a template where all I needed to do was line up the points and draw with a ink pen as pencil was too light. 

The grooves I did free hand using a v bit in a mini router. Then a lot of sanding. 

Hope this makes sense. Next time I will take pics of this process.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Man, that is an interesting piece of wood. DO like your plan to make 2 bowls!
They'll certainly be unique.
Dave H


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave H - disaster. Only one bowl. The tenon broke. 































Any ideas anyone.
Someone gave so me some advice - to use CA to stabilise the tenon. I had none and pressed on anyway :'(


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Here is the other half. C&C welcome. 


I can improve this. I learnt a lot and could, I think, do this quicker and better. 














































































Well this is it with a coat of Danish oil


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Dave, it looks like they turned out real nice. the color and texture is enhanced by the way you shaped it


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Here is the other half. C&C welcome.
> 
> I can improve this. I learnt a lot and could, I think, do this quicker and better.


Glad you were able to get at least one bowl out of this - and with no injury. :thumbsup:

Always useful to learn from a project.

I would mail order some CA glue before you attempt another one. 

I like the rustic look. I am not seeing much of the grain in the pictures. Is the grain so close in the burl we are not seeing the pattern? Is it the species or the piece?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I like the way it turned :thumbsup: out but hate that you lost half of it as a bowl.
Some day I may give a go at fluting even though I have no artistic talent at all.:no:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> Some day I may give a go at fluting even though I have no artistic talent at all.:no:


You do not need to be an artist to try fluting.

Hughie's method. Uses a compass.

http://www.woodturnersunlimited.com/index.php/tutorials/11-sculpting-spirals-on-a-bowl

Another method is to draw a series of lines around the circumference about 1/2in apart, then a series of line to divide up the circumference lines, preferably into an even number.

Then start to draw lines to connect the corners, e.g., 2 squares on the circumference, then 1 square "up" to next circumference.

Goes faster than it sounds. I attended a demonstration last Saturday and the demonstrator did this in about 15mins, while explaining to the attendees. It was a small vessel, but should not take too long.

Another demonstrator showing his method uses shim stock and lays it over the surface and scribes a pencil line along the edge.

A "trick" he showed is to carve BETWEEN the lines, so that you leave the intended shape as a guide or you can easily get off the target.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

NCPaladin said:


> I like the way it turned :thumbsup: out but hate that you lost half of it as a bowl.
> Some day I may give a go at fluting even though I have no artistic talent at all.:no:


Next time ill give a step by step. I've never done it before but happy with a first.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> You do not need to be an artist to try fluting.
> 
> Hughie's method. Uses a compass.
> 
> ...


Your showing me up lol. I live on that site and did not know that tutorial was there. Thanks for the heads up. 

On the road again for a 'family' trip. Will read it when I get there. My mug has come for ride









Current trip - sunrise

The work to the side of the line is what I tried with the mini router

Edit - just read the tutorial. Good read. Some similarities to how I did it. Files and rasps would probably be quicker than sandpaper. Im thinking the tutorial might have gone up overnight. Thanks for the link Dave.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*other bowl*

Dave you might be able to get that other bowl still. Do you have a center screw if so center it in the inside of the bowl then turn a spigot remount and try again, won't be as big as the other bowl but it might work.

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thanks Jerry

Would using CA to put the tenon back on be an option at all? I'll be in a larger town this arvo and can get some I think.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

DaveTTC said:


> Thanks Jerry
> 
> Would using CA to put the tenon back on be an option at all? I'll be in a larger town this arvo and can get some I think.


I read that CA has poor strength against shear (twisting) forces, so I don't think it'd be a smart thing to try that.

A better option (in my opinion) would be to flatten the bottom and glue it to a solid waste block with a good tenon (I'd make the tenon on the wasteblock ahead of time in this case) using regular woodworking glue.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> I read that CA has poor strength against shear (twisting) forces, so I don't think it'd be a smart thing to try that.
> 
> A better option (in my opinion) would be to flatten the bottom and glue it to a solid waste block with a good tenon (I'd make the tenon on the wasteblock ahead of time in this case) using regular woodworking glue.


+1 with duncsuss. Once the wood has split, the CA will not be as effective.

To build on duncsuss's suggestion, I would glue the wasteblock to the old bowl blank with a piece of paper. Use normal yellow glue on each side. Let the glue set overnight. The benefit is when you have finished turning, you can easily split the paper joint without damaging the wood.

I recommend getting some CA glue since it is very handy to fill voids, stabilize punky wood, etc. Many uses and you should have some on hand.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Glad you were able to get at least one bowl out of this - and with no injury. :thumbsup:
> 
> Always useful to learn from a project.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave, only just found this post and the preceding post now. The app is meant to take me to the first unread post but it seemed to skip to posts this time. 

Not sure about the grain. It's got plenty of black stuff. There is some what I think you call pinky wood at about 2:30 on one of the pictures. It just crumbled away and the bowl has a thinner wall there.

Duncsuss and Dave. I will try the yellow glue and paper. The tenon tore a bit out of the bottom of the bowl so I'm hoping to glue that back, cut off the tenon and glue a new one as suggested.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

guglipm63 said:


> Dave, it looks like they turned out real nice. the color and texture is enhanced by the way you shaped it


Thanks, I'm hoping to salvage another from the one that broke.


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

Don't give up on the other half. You'll figure out a way to git'er done or use it in something else.
REALLY the one bowl though.
Dave H


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

*invert bowl*

Here is another suggestion looks like you have enough stock there to make what is the bottom the top and vise versa shape would change somewhat, more of hollow vessel shape than a bowl seeing that the top would be smaller than the bottom. just a thought. Dave are you in for the lidded box swap

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

cuerodoc said:


> Don't give up on the other half. You'll figure out a way to git'er done or use it in something else.
> REALLY the one bowl though.
> Dave H


Hope to have something done with it by next weekend



wood shavings said:


> Here is another suggestion looks like you have enough stock there to make what is the bottom the top and vise versa shape would change somewhat, more of hollow vessel shape than a bowl seeing that the top would be smaller than the bottom. just a thought. Dave are you in for the lidded box swap
> 
> Jerry


I did consider flipping it but I started to hollow it out already. When I get home I'll check how much I removed. Of course when I thought about flipping it I had not thought of gluing a tenon on. 

I was not sure about the lidded box but if I flip this I have a small off-cut from one end which could make a lid so ..... We'll see, maybe I will.


----------



## wood shavings (Mar 20, 2009)

Dave give a try what ever method you do let us know you will be teaching yourself and others. On the box if this doesn't work try a contrasting wood sometimes that comes out better than all one kind of wood. 

Jerry


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Jerry,

I'll try to keep a step by step of whatever I do. It will probably be the middle of the week or end before I get back to it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Here is the other half. C&C welcome.
> 
> 
> I can improve this. I learnt a lot and could, I think, do this quicker and better.
> ...


 
Beautiful


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Beautiful


Thanks. That is quite something when I've seen some of your work.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Someone suggested a little gloss might look good so here it is with Two coats of poly. 























































































































That's it for this one, it is now on its way on a journey that will take it 1/2 way round the world across the Pacific to the USA.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Looking very good. Happy that you were able to get at least one bowl out of the piece. :thumbsup:

Poly works well for the irregular surface and to be a hard film.

Lot of character in this bowl. :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

DaveTTC said:


> The burl is red gum and wrapped around a small branch .


Dave ,
did the small branch go right thru the burl , and was it a strong solid stick ?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Thx Dave,


Manuka - yes the stick did go all the way thru. I got so on scorned in the form I did not pay attention to how it compared to the rest and where it went in and out. I have sent the bowl to the states now so can't even study it to see if it holds any traces of the original branch. I suppose it should. Yes it was solid cause it was hard to break.


----------

